# Working holiday visa expires in July, can I get a visitor visa?



## scottli (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi

My 2 year YMV expires at the start of July and I am just trying to find out what options I have to stay in the UK for an extra 2 months.

Basically, I would have stopped work but I want to stick around for an extra couple of months to see the olympics, go to a few summer festivals and see the rest of England, Scotland and Wales that I haven't had a chance to see in my two years. My plans would be to travel through Europe and head to Canada for a year.

- Can I leave the country the day my visa expires, and then come back in a few days/weeks later and get a 3 month visitors visa?

- I don't really want to overstay, but could this be an option for two months? What would be the consequences?

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

scottli said:


> Hi
> 
> My 2 year YMV expires at the start of July and I am just trying to find out what options I have to stay in the UK for an extra 2 months.
> 
> ...


You should not overstay, as it can impact negatively on any future application for UK visas. And if you are caught as an overstayer, you can be arrested, detained and deported home.

You cannot switch to a visitor category, so you must leave UK on or before the day your visa expires. While you are in theory able to come back as a visitor, expect hassle at UK border. They are wary of people who have been working in UK, and are now returning as a visitor, because they suspect you may be trying to work illegally, possibly in your last job. 

So you need to arm yourself with the following documents:
1) Onward or return plane ticket. Ticket home is better than a ticket to France, in which case you should also provide details of your eventual flight home.
2) Bank statement showing you have more than enough to maintain yourself for your proposed stay. If you are staying with friends free, you need a letter of invitation and explanation on how your expenses will be met.
3) Rough itinerary - where you are going to visit, what you are going to see and do, whom you are going to meet. It will help if you can show event tickets.
4) Compelling reasons for going home, showing your ties, such as a job, study course, family responsibility etc. 
5) Don't carry anything which can be construed as looking for work, such as CV, list of contacts, agencies.

While carrying all these documents doens't guarantee anything, at least you stand a chance of being admitted. Just be friendly, co-operative, and answer questions with a firm Yes or No. Reply any work-related question with a firm and definite No.


----------



## DiamondD (Mar 10, 2012)

I came in on a visitor visa. I had all my work contacts and some paper work in my laptop case. Although none of them related to the UK they caused me a major problem. I was held for 15 hours of questioning about them until I appealed and was allowed to enter. They also told me from the time I go back I would need to spend a reasonable time before returning, otherwise I would not be treated as a general visitor.


----------

